

Ask HN: How would you improve this app description to increase sales? - frankienwafili

I&#x27;m trying to change my iOS app description in order to improve sales. What would you change [below]? :<p>&quot;If you want to write more often and freely, Couch Writer can help you. We&#x27;ve created a writing style that will let you truly enjoy the beautiful art that is writing. The experience is crafted with love to suit mobile devices well, so you can finally stop wrestling with apps that confuse your phone&#x2F;tablet with a desktop.<p>A DIFFERENT WAY TO WRITE<p>• Write in &#x27;pieces&#x27;. You&#x27;re writing is made up of pieces that you can add whenever you like.<p>• You&#x27;ll find that adding pieces to your stories, poems, essays, blogs, and other types of writing feels as seamless with your day as text messaging has become.<p>• Focus only on your writing. When you&#x27;re in writing mode all other text fades away.<p>NEED SOME INSPIRATION?<p>• The random title generator can help you get started whenever you can&#x27;t quite think of what to write about.<p>STATISTICS<p>• How many pieces are you writing per day? How many words have you written in total? Get cool insight into your writing habits.<p>GREAT FOR<p>• Writers that want to have fun writing casually
• Students that find it hard to carve out time to write papers
• Getting your thoughts out freely and worrying about editing later
• Quickly hitting a target word count for an essay or blog post<p>You can finally enjoy writing on your iOS devices. Download Couch Writer today and get going!&quot;
======
jamesdelaneyie
To be honest the copy looks fine. What swings the decision to download an app
for me are the images showing the interface (generally a walkthrough) and the
app icon. That and the reviews.

Possibly tie the random title generator to the 'pieces' idea? It is
essentially writing prompts yes?

------
switchcard
There are quite a few errors in the copy, which are likely to put off some
users. For example: "You're writing is made up of pieces" (rather than the
correct "Your writing").

~~~
frankienwafili
I should have done a better job of proofreading before asking for advice.
Thank you very much I'll fix that.

